# Broken Time Machine Theme



## shawnodese (Aug 23, 2009)

A group of friends of mine are having a halloween bash and calling it "Broken Time Machine". We are looking for ideas for decorations for the tables and around the room (in a rented space with a bar). Any ideas you can suggest?


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Wow that's a lot to work with. If you choose pieces from different eras, you could really go wild, especially at yard sales...Old West, different war eras, the 1920's, caveman, geez you could do anything....plus I would use lots of clock faces in your decor....I'm interested to see what everyone comes up with...


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I say use everything and anything, has long its not cutesy for your Halloween's Broken Time machine. What do you have? Put it to good use. I see endless ideas and none to type down...


----------



## shawnodese (Aug 23, 2009)

pandora said:


> Wow that's a lot to work with. If you choose pieces from different eras, you could really go wild, especially at yard sales...Old West, different war eras, the 1920's, caveman, geez you could do anything....plus I would use lots of clock faces in your decor....I'm interested to see what everyone comes up with...


I started picking up odds and ends at thrift stores. broken spiral photo frames, assorted wood shapes, bags of scrap materials (fabric, crafts) Some really odd bags full of old toys and parts of games... I even found a small grain feeder top in hunter green that could be the beginning of something wonderful (I hope!)...


----------



## shawnodese (Aug 23, 2009)

NOWHINING said:


> I say use everything and anything, has long its not cutesy for your Halloween's Broken Time machine. What do you have? Put it to good use. I see endless ideas and none to type down...


We have a bunch of folks into Steam Punk and they are really crafty... I hope to meet with them soon and show them some of the stuff I am collecting. I figure I have stuff and a dremel... I can create something!! LOL


----------



## Addicted2Boo (Jul 19, 2009)

I would make each table a different era. Maybe 70s with a lava lamp and tie die tablecloth, 80s with neon and a big rubiks cube or something, 90s flannel tablecloth to tie into grunge. I really like the idea of the clocks and you could use digital ones and not set the time so it keeps blinking. Also some regular wall clocks or bedside clocks that maybe the glass is broken and some springs are coming out, maybe burned and melted. Even for the older time periods you could find the sand timers. Lots of ways to do it, but I think the broken "stopped" clocks are a neat way to incorporate the theme.


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

Definitely heavy on the clocks, and if you get them from garage sales you can break them - shatter the glass, bend the hands... I wonder if you can get a spinning clock somewhere.

You could also use calendars - create some online or at a print shop with the different eras (it could be fun pulling these together from ebay or kijiji as well) and put a different calendar in each area to explain the era without having to verbally explain it or put up a sign or anything like that.


----------



## shawnodese (Aug 23, 2009)

LOVE the Calendar idea!! I will recommend that to the group. I know someone is working on collecting old clocks to use pieces on each table. We talked about doing different era's but the calendar idea would really help pull that idea together! I can already see one member getting out his pin-up calendars! LOL


----------



## shawnodese (Aug 23, 2009)

Ohhh... I like the blinking digital clock idea! that is cool... and the whole "time has stopped" idea. Okay the juices are starting to flow. We are going to check out some movies and shows like twilight zone and back to the future for ideas too. Thoughts on any movies or shows we should check out???


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Just for the sheer fun of it - rent Time Bandits - really old....but hilarious.....


----------



## shawnodese (Aug 23, 2009)

pandora said:


> Just for the sheer fun of it - rent Time Bandits - really old....but hilarious.....



I have heard of Time Bandits but never seen it... we will have to rent that one for sure! I'm thinking the group should do a movie marathon on these types of movies...


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

for a really great laugh, don't forget Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure.... might give you some ideas... lol.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

List of someone's top ten time travel: http://www.toptenz.net/top-ten-time-travel-movies.php

I can't believe I forgot about Back to the Future.....LOL! But our other 2 suggestions are on there, so we get credit for that...LOL


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

Don't forget to have a sun dial in your older theme areas and how about a clock by the broken time machine that is spinning backward?

Sounds like a fun theme. Please post pictures when you have it together!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

This is a fun theme. Kind of a twist on the decades theme I plan to do some day. I would do as someone else suggested, classic pieces from different eras. Lava lamps would be great


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Dinosaurs, old clay pots, egyptian and roman decor, victorian, western/native american, nazi, greek, biblical (noah, adam and eve, moses, etc) so many historical periods/events to chose from. Plus those already mentioned. What a great theme idea.


----------



## daryl_the_disturbed (Jul 18, 2010)

How about an open coffin with a cowboy vampire inside?


----------



## 2beagles (Oct 25, 2003)

Awesome ideas! I'm doing a similar theme this year and love all the ideas. Now if only you creative folks could help me with the menu...


----------

